# new scroll saw



## windows20 (28 Mar 2009)

first off hi every1

had a jet scroll saw now for about six months now.the thing is starting to get on my nerves now,so time to get new.so would like to know whats my best option for 1in the uk.
thanks 
andy


----------



## Gill (28 Mar 2009)

Hi Andy

Dish the dirt on the Jet! What don't you like about it? If you tell us, we may be able to point you towards something more suitable. I believe the Jet is one of a range of similar saws (SIP, Scheppach etc) which means it might be difficult to improve the quality without spending a significant amount. If you only use your machine occasionally, perhaps the Axminster AWFS18 might suit your needs; the next step up would be a Hegner, and the type of model would depend on how much you cherish variable speed.

Gill


----------



## windows20 (29 Mar 2009)

hi gill


ok where do i start.the 2 main problems with the jet is the blade tension,and the clamp system.the tension thing is at the back and has come apart about 3 time now,so had to put a nut and bolt in to keep it together.the clamping system uses a allen key and is a total waste of time,as it strips the allen every now and again.went out and got nut and bolts to repair that problem last week,but still not much better.i know this saw only cost me £90 it was only for me to practice on. so you see need to get a new saw now.
thanks 
andy


----------



## Geoffrey (29 Mar 2009)

Hi Andy Welcome to the forum.
Im with Gill on this one if you have progressed past the jet you might be in for a pain in your wallet. :shock:

Geoff


----------



## windows20 (29 Mar 2009)

hi 
ok just been on ebay and can get a dewalt for £470 all in,does that sound ok or can i get cheaper else where.
thanks 

andy


----------



## Geoffrey (29 Mar 2009)

Hi Andy i dont think you can get Dewalt scroll saws in uk is this a uk add or American if its in uk let me know and i will have look.
I have an Axminster AWFS 18 its a nice saw but the cast table is not Ground flat.
If i was to buy now would be Hegner Multicut 2  

GEOFF


----------



## Gill (29 Mar 2009)

Hi Andy

As Geoff says, DeWalt 788s are no longer marketed in this country so if you buy one, don't expect any support from the retailers.

I bought one a couple of years ago from a turner who was selling up. It's seen very little use and is a delight to use. I was once offered £300 + postage for it, sight unseen, by a scroller whose own DW788 was on its last legs. There's no way I'd sell it, especially when you consider that a new Hegner Multicut 2SV (its nearest UK competitor) would cost £708.40. In many ways, the DW788 is a better machine than the Hegner and I'd have thought that £470 was not expensive.

I searched eBay for the DW788 but couldn't find it, so I'm hesitant to comment on that particular machine. I suppose it wouldn't be fair to comment anyway.

Gill


----------



## windows20 (29 Mar 2009)

hi all

so if you hade the choice,which 1 would you do for.
the dewalt or the hegner
thanks 
andy


----------



## Geoffrey (29 Mar 2009)

Hi Andy have Look HERE www.alwayshobbies.com
they have Hegner multicut 1 and multicut vs the vs is £145- more.
it depends on what you make but would be a great upgrade on the jet  

Geoff


----------



## Gill (29 Mar 2009)

windows20":17zss9is said:


> hi all
> 
> so if you hade the choice,which 1 would you do for.
> the dewalt or the hegner
> ...



It's difficult to say. Given the choice of a new DeWalt 788 with full customer support or a new Hegner 2VS with full customer support, I'd opt for the DeWalt. However, that's not the choice, is it?

Gill


----------



## windows20 (29 Mar 2009)

hi

what to do,i like the dewalt,but if i get it from usa will get no customer support.but if i buy a second hand hegner will be in the same boat.no wounder im going grey  . 


andy


----------



## Gill (29 Mar 2009)

Don't forget that if you buy a DeWalt from the USA, you'll have to get it adapted for British electricity, pay the cost of shipping and also pay any import duty that's due. If you buy a second hand Hegner, you can get a mechanic from HegnerUK in Hailsham to service it (for a fee).

It must be said that the 788's blade clamping system is superior to the Hegner, which makes blade changing marginally faster. If you're going to make a lot of piercing cuts, the 788 probably has the edge.

Does that make the choice any easier or just add to the confusion   ?

Gill

PS I wonder how many Fox 16"saws you could get through for the cost of a Hegner or a DW788. Admittedly, the tension release is at the rear of the saw, but blade changing with the thumbscrew clamps should be pretty speedy. Fox is the brand stable companion of Delta, whose saws are no longer available in the UK but were excellent models for people who had out-grown basic saws.


----------



## windows20 (29 Mar 2009)

hi 

first off thanks for all your help.
lets just hope i done the right thing,just got my self a hegner multicut 2 S off ebay £340. should be here in the next few days,will let you know what its like.

thanks again
andy


----------



## Geoffrey (31 Mar 2009)

Hi Andy well done you now have the best scroll saw you can buy in the uk
you will get great back up from Hegner.
What you need now is a quick release clamp from Hegner  

Geoff :wink:


----------



## windows20 (1 Apr 2009)

got my saw today had to give it a go straight away  .what a difference a good saw makes.

andy


----------



## Gill (1 Apr 2009)

I'm pleased you're happy  .

Gill


----------

